# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  challenges

## amartin575

I was curious if there is a section that posts challenges for different levels of excel skill?  Almost like homework for people to see different problems and test various ways on how to solve them and improve their skills?

----------


## arlu1201

Nothing so far.  I bet there are loads of challenges in the forum which are posted daily in the various subforums.  Some are easy, and some take ages.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

May be check the Call in the Cavalry thread....  :Smilie:

----------


## DarthVader68

They have something like a weekly or maybe monthly challenge in MrExcel forum but I don't participate, try checking it out...
ZAX

----------

